# Looking to rehome one of my Oscars



## earled (Jan 3, 2013)

I have 2 Oscars in my 90 gallon and the chaos is starting to get rough. As much as I hate to I need to
find a new home for one of my boys. I live in CT. Pick up only.

Not asking for any $$$ just the promise to keep him fat and healthy. Bring a big cooler and I will scoop
him for you. I need to know he is going to at least a 75 gallon tank.

Feel free to give a call at 203-seven-47-Zero two 7 nine.

Thanks
Modify message


----------



## DBLN8 (May 6, 2013)

good Luck finding him a new home!


----------



## earled (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks. My LFS will take him, they have a 180 with other big guys. I would really prefer to find a private home for him


----------



## DBLN8 (May 6, 2013)

Did you try craigslist or free cycle? you might get somebody local to take him.


----------



## NZSIC'S (Apr 30, 2013)

Can you post a pic.. would love to see your two 'O's' in the tank.


----------



## earled (Jan 3, 2013)

See here. http://www.worldcichlids.com/forum/inde ... 9.105.html


----------



## earled (Jan 3, 2013)

Update:

I found a good home for him. going in a 75 with just a med sized pleco. I explained his feeding routine and maintenance schedule.

finger crossed he takes good care of him. He answered all the questions a asked right.


----------



## DBLN8 (May 6, 2013)

Good Job earled, its hard to give them up.


----------

